# Wax moths



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

We lost a hive this season. So glad we got two the first time out instead of one. I learned that lesson early with goats ! The bee man from the farmers market gladly came out and helped get the hives ready for winter, taught me some hands on stuff and cleaned out the offending leftover moths from the lost hives. He told me to out the entire hive into a freezer to kill anything we couldn't see. I don't have the freezer space to put an entire hive into. What are my other options so I may I use this hive again next spring ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Put as many frames as you can in the freezer for 24 hours. Other than that all you can do is hope the wax moths don't ruin the comb.

 Al


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

You can use moth crystals to store your equipment until next spring. Just make sure u get the moth crystals and not the moth balls. If your unsure just get them from the bee supply store and you will have the right product. Use a piece of cardboard to hold about a cup of the crystals on top of the frames seal tight until next spring. Air out the hive about a week before you are ready to reuse.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Put your frames in the freezer for 24 hours as said. This will kill any eggs. If you can not fit the hive box in the freezer sit it on a layer of brick and start a small fire inside it on the ground and add green vegetation or something else to produce a lot of smoke to help kill any eggs in the box it's self.I think the best thing is to add tobacco to the fire if you have access to some.When done with either frames or box seal them in a plastic bag to keep them clear of moths.


Wade


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

PrettyPaisley said:


> We lost a hive this season. So glad we got two the first time out instead of one. I learned that lesson early with goats ! The bee man from the farmers market gladly came out and helped get the hives ready for winter, taught me some hands on stuff and cleaned out the offending leftover moths from the lost hives. He told me to out the entire hive into a freezer to kill anything we couldn't see. I don't have the freezer space to put an entire hive into. What are my other options so I may I use this hive again next spring ?


Do you have a large container that will hold the hive and can be sealed? If so welding supply outlets sometimes carry dry ice. Put the hive in the container, add the dry ice and seal it after the dry ice starts to smoke enough that it's filled the container and is drifting up and over the sides. Chances are it has displaced the oxygen so the moths not only get froze they get to suck on CO2 too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Freezing isn't to kill the moths it is to kill the eggs. You can drive moths out and keep them out with the moth crystals.

 Al


----------

